# transfert de dossier imac-ipadmini



## balboa09e06 (4 Janvier 2013)

Bonsoir, je voudrais transferer un dossier de mon mac (10.4.11) vers mon ipad mini que je viens d'acheter;
Je ne trouve pas l'ipad,branché par l'usb sur le bureau, ni ailleurs; et je ne sais comment faire pour effectuer le transfert de mon dossier;

Merci de votre aide


----------



## Larme (4 Janvier 2013)

Déjà, je ne sais pas par quelle moyen tu veux mettre ça sur ton _iPad_. Car si c'est un "simple dossier", sans passer par une application spécifique, bonne change. Et oui, _iOS_, n'est pas _Mac OS_. Du coup, y'a pas vraiment de gestion de fichier dessus (pas de _Finder-like_).
Sinon, ton _iPad Mini_ est sous _iOS6_, qui ne sera détecté que par les récentes versions d'_iTunes_, _iTunes 10.7_ minimum, si j'en crois un article Wikipedia, qui ne doit pas être disponible sous _Mac OS 10.4_.


----------



## balboa09e06 (5 Janvier 2013)

Bj "Larme",
j'aurais prefere que ce soit un autre pseudo qui me réponde...genre "resolution" "trouvaille" ou "solution"....car il va falloir que je sorte mon mouchoir...ou mon portefeuille; car effectivement le vendeur apple m'avait dit de lui amener mon mac pour mise a jour eventuelle,sans etre sur qu'il supporterait les dernieres versions..notamment pour les synchronisations; voir  donc pour un simple transfert de dossier (de recette de cuisine en l'occurence)
Je pensais, ignorant que je suis de la chose informatique, qu'un simple cable usb aurait fait l'affaire;merci pour la reponse , je serais de toute facon moins ignorant,ou moins candide!


----------



## MiWii (5 Janvier 2013)

Si tu as un reseau wifi, tu peux utiliser l'application filebrowser qui te permet d'acceder à ton mac à distance.

De plus, Filebrowser te permet d'avoir un explorateur de fichier sur l'iPad et d'avoir different dossier et fichier.


Pour finir, pas besoin obligatoirement d'itunes pour synchroniser.


----------



## BlueVelvet (6 Janvier 2013)

Pour des dossiers c'est effectivement limité... Sinon via Filebrowser que suggère le posteur ci-dessus.

Sinon pour des fichiers tu peux passer par iTunes ou des apps dédiées. Par exemple, si c'est du texte, passer en PDF et prendre l'app d'Adobe, ou Goodreader...


----------

